

Hi HN, please review my web tool - a new interface to picture search - jasim

http://www.haspictures.com<p>This is my first public web site.. I'd like to have your feedback on everything - do you find this useful, usability issues, scope of improvement..<p>* Features a slideshow of the search result.<p>* There is a one-click image sharing using the imgur API.<p>* You can navigate using keyboard (I tested using Firefox, Chrome and Safari)<p>Thanks!
======
jasim
Clickable link:

<http://www.haspictures.com>

------
frossie
I like it, good job. I love the slideshow-style in uniform sizes, and the
keyboard shortcuts.

Image search is used by (and for) kids a lot, and I think this kind of
presentation is perfect for them. Do you intend to keep it around or is this
just a demo project?

~~~
jasim
Thanks!

I'd keep it around. It is hosted with the free plan of Google App Engine, so
keeping it won't be hard.

I never saw Kids as a target audience - I could use a strong SafeSearch and
customize it for them if there is enough users..

~~~
frossie
I was going to ask what the SafeSearch settings are.

Kids, particularly younger kids, receive a lot of their information visually.
If an older kid or adult wants to know what, say, an accordion is, they will
ask Wikipedia. For a younger kid, one tends to go straight to image search and
get a picture of an accordion.

So while I don't have demographics, I wouldn't be surprised if children and
educators were heavy image search users (at least for worksafe images). One
can imagine a few bell and whistle features (such as "clip this for my
project") and you could end up with a real niche product.

